# Broken toenail - doesn't stop bleeding.



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I got a new dove because my dove was lonely. The previous owner put a plastic ring around her leg so she could remember gender. I think the toenail of the back toe got stuck in it and broke to very short. It is bleeding heavily and it won't stop. I already tried putting her in flour, but that didn't help, it just kept on bleeding. Bandages and plasters didn't stick and she ripped them all off right away.

Is there anything I can do more? Drips are rly falling off it (all over my new wooden birdhouse). I'm very worried she might lose too much blood or will get an infection.

And how do I get this plastic band off her? Scissors are too weak and I have some wire cutters, but they are so big. Should i get a very small wirecutter? or are there others ways?

I'll appriciate all help! Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to get it to stop bleeding, try putting pressure on the wound manually until it stops bleeding. 

Hold foot in upright position also, the blood will then not rush down to her foot.

i have used very small scissors to cut off plastic bands.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply!

I'll try putting pressure on it and hold her foot the other way. And I tried with scissors, but the band is too thick because it wont even go through a little bit...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have any cornstarch? That works better than flour.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Do you have any cornstarch? That works better than flour.


Me and my birds are staying over at my aunt and uncles house at the moment, so I don't know if they have it, I could only find flour. I will ask when they get home tonight right away and try that aswell if it isnt better. Thank you!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Fingernail clippers will cut the plastic. Slip it over the plastic on an angle.


----------



## Feathery (Sep 28, 2011)

I kept her with me with a towel on her feet for a while and it stopped bleeding. We eventually got the band off with a tiny toenail clipper scissors! 

Thank you for the help


----------

